# Second British passport



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all

I returned to the UK over Christmas and intended to use some of the time to secure a second passport (I have all the required docs). Unfortunately it was a longer turnaround than expected and what with the public holidays I couldn't get it done.

Does anyone know for certain either way whether this can be done at the British Embassy in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No - all passports are now processed in the UK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No - all passports are now processed in the UK.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve. Does that mean you can make an application from the UAE which is then processed by the UK or you actually have to be in the UK to apply?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can apply from anywhere in the world - but all documents need to be sent to the UK, where they are processed and passports issued.
It is a shame you did not do it whilst you were in the UK. My wfie renewed her passport on 18th December at the Liverpool passport office - same day service. We were in and out in 5 minutes in the morning and went back in the afternoon to collect the new passport - again, in and out in 5 minutes. Very efficient and simple service (for £128!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You can apply from anywhere in the world - but all documents need to be sent to the UK, where they are processed and passports issued.
> It is a shame you did not do it whilst you were in the UK. My wfie renewed her passport on 18th December at the Liverpool passport office - same day service. We were in and out in 5 minutes in the morning and went back in the afternoon to collect the new passport - again, in and out in 5 minutes. Very efficient and simple service (for £128!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Yeah that was my original plan but that process only applies for new or replacement passports. Unfortunately for second passport applications you need an initial appointment then have to come back 5 working days later to collect. Which with the public holidays didn't work out annoyingly


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

That is indeed a shame!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

They can do it same day (at their discretion). Just have to choose a quiet time (first thing) and be extra nice/polite. Just cheekily ask. 

Philyand got his second passport processed the same day. I applied for mine on the same day with the 1 week service (I had to change my name on it) and it arrived (via post) the very next day, 100+ miles away.

We got ours done in Peterborough. If that helps?


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> They can do it same day (at their discretion). Just have to choose a quiet time (first thing) and be extra nice/polite. Just cheekily ask.
> 
> Philyand got his second passport processed the same day. I applied for mine on the same day with the 1 week service (I had to change my name on it) and it arrived (via post) the very next day, 100+ miles away.
> 
> We got ours done in Peterborough. If that helps?


Urgh, that's very frustrating to hear. I rang ahead of my trip back to London to make an appointment and was specifically told it couldn't be done same day. I'm hoping the embassy in the UAE can handle it via courier to the UK or looks like I'll have to make another trip!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, it's not something they advertise - but trust me, it can be done. We got ours done last Feb. Not even a year so I don't suspect they have changed that rule. He was told by a few colleagues it was doable on the same day, they are a cheeky bunch though!

Although, we did plan for them to say "no". So the next time you try make sure you have 5 days free, just in case.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The embassies here won't have anything to do with issuing passports. You need to apply in person in the UK for a 2nd passport from what I recall. 

You can't use the postal application route. Off point but do these not still go to Germany for expat applications or have they switched it back to the UK? 

I got my second passport at Victoria a couple of Christmases ago. Appointment in the morning for 10 minutes then went back in the afternoon to collect it (2 minutes). Wasn't cheap. About £150 for the extra page version I think. You pay more to get it same day. 

Nobody told me I was lucky to get a second passport on the one day service. I found UKBA fairly efficient and helpful but it clearly helps to be the same back to them with extra politeness...


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> The embassies here won't have anything to do with issuing passports. You need to apply in person in the UK for a 2nd passport from what I recall.
> 
> You can't use the postal application route. Off point but do these not still go to Germany for expat applications or have they switched it back to the UK?
> 
> ...


Grrrrr, blood boiling now that they told me it wasn't possible!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IPS went through a major change initiative in late May and is back to being just HM Passport Office, with none of the associated identity related crap. 

For the sake of simplicity, I'd assume any previous policy or practice is out the window until confirmed otherwise.


----------



## Gaurav Kumar (Jun 1, 2017)

I think nowadays it has become quite easier to get your Second Passport. A lot of travel agents can do it for you!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Gaurav Kumar said:


> I think nowadays it has become quite easier to get your Second Passport. A lot of travel agents can do it for you!


Rubbish - we are talking about UK passports here, who can do nothing for you.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Gaurav Kumar said:


> I think nowadays it has become quite easier to get your Second Passport. A lot of travel agents can do it for you!


You can get a second UK passport but not through a travel agent .... if you meet the criteria you apply the same way you do for your first passport.


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

Gaurav Kumar said:


> I think nowadays it has become quite easier to get your Second Passport. A lot of travel agents can do it for you!


Some govt's issue 2 passports to some nationals who travel to diverse countries , where the immigration grill you more seeing certain stamps or you might even be barred from entering with certain stamps in ur passport.

I have been officially issued 2 Belgian passports one which i use for 2 nations & the secondly passport for rest of the world.


----------

